# Who will the Big 10 add?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

12/15/09 Twitter posts...



> *ESPNAndyKatz:* The Big Ten will put out a statement about how it plans on going about exploring expansion and the timetable at 4 p.m. EST.
> 
> *ESPNAndyKatz:* I could be wrong, but to me the real candidates would be Pitt, Syracuse, Rutgers or Missouri. Notre Dame still seems untouchable.
> 
> ...


Any opinions on who they try to add?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

Other then that, due to the lack of prestige of Big East football, it will be a big east school. Pitt or Syracuse makes alot of sense.

Can't see Missouri leaving the Big 12 for the Big Ten.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

there has been a lot of talk in Big 12 country that Mizzou to leave for the Big 10


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I justed posted this in the A-10 forum but Mizzou and Iowa State would be great additions, outside of Northwestern the Big Ten is all state universities and i think they should continue with that trend


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> there has been a lot of talk in Big 12 country that Mizzou to leave for the Big 10


KU and MU football will still happen, and for basketball there are talks that they have onegame in KC and the next year at St louis. and for other sports, KU/MO rivarly still be scheduled as non-conf


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Pitt or Notre Dame. Darkhorse is Cincy. I really don't see anyone else leaving their conference.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Notre Dame makes the most sense. Maybe Pitt.


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Was talking online with one of my friends, who is a Big 10 expert. We determined that there were few likely candidates. Anyone leaving the Big East would likely wait to see if they lose a BCS bid when the MWC gains one in 2012. Rugters might leave, but that wouldn't give the Big 10 too much. Cincinnati would leave for the Big 10, but it doesn't fit the model of school they are looking for. Pitt might be the best fit. Syracuse won't leave the Big East because they are now a basketball school. Sure, they have IA football, but basketball is their strength. Big East is a better fit for them, both in style of play and type of conference.

We determined some other schools that might be in the mix if they are struggling and really want to get to 12: Boston College and Memphis.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

LOL at Memphis. Football is #1 in the Big Ten, and Memphis would never even be considered with that joke of a program.

I think the desperation programs would be Louisville and West Virginia. But again, I don't think we would expand if we can't get ND or Pitt. And the most I think about it the more I think the Big Ten is squeezing Notre Dame. If ND can't get it together and NBC continues its pathetic slide, their next TV deal might not be worth as much as membership in the Big Ten would be.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

thats a good point.. but if notre dame football came to the big ten would all their other athletic programs follow, I cant see the big ten not wanting ND basketball to be played in the big east


----------



## thatsnotgross (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't get football fans, they must be blind or something because the Big East has been consistently good. They might not have the "prestige" like Alabama or Texas but Big East football has been better than most. Yet the fans and pollsters consistently treat us like second fiddle. Hey *&^% you to all who thinks that the Big East is second fiddle.

I don't think Syracuse will leave but I could see WVU or Pittsburgh.

Then again, I would consider Joe Paterno's eastern conference

Syracuse
Rutgers
Penn St.
Pittsburgh
Maryland
Boston College
West Virginia
UConn (new team that must be consider)


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Missouri, Pitt, and Notre Dame seems the most logic choice. I think ND should be it since they already had 12 for basketball with ND. But ND is so suck up with themselves to be an indepednent in FB. They might have a better record in FB the past season if they were in the Big 10 in FB. Pitt would b a logic choice, but Big 10 already had that area covered. MU would be a a good choice b/c acadamic wise they are perfect, but athletic wise they would be okay, and it will help BIg 10 get a differnt market than they are in now


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

Missouri is unlikely to leave the Big 12.
Notre Dame won't join a conference with a assured at large bid if they are in the BCS.

Notice I said that if the Big 10 gets desperate they might turn to Memphis. There just aren't that many schools where it's worth it for them to go to the Big 10.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

the ACC would be more than happy to give them Boston College. Once that's done, we'll take Memphis.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

Willo said:


> Missouri is unlikely to leave the Big 12.
> Notre Dame won't join a conference with a assured at large bid if they are in the BCS.
> 
> Notice I said that if the Big 10 gets desperate they might turn to Memphis. There just aren't that many schools where it's worth it for them to go to the Big 10.


I am in the heart of Big 12 in KC and it is VERY likely that Mizzou will leave for the Big 10. There is a lot of buzz on it here. It has been talked that Mizzou will leave for the big 10 the past 15 years. They are not happy with the BIg 12 right now (actually all the old Big 8's are not too happy excpet 2 of the old Big 8)


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Why on earth would Notre Dame agree to join the Big-11 when they...

Dont have to play anybody except USC in order to get to a BCS game
Have their own TV deal vs. the Big-11 Network

Notre Dame isnt joining a conference unless there are problems renewing their TV deal in 4 years and talk about a playoff system dies.

With that said, it only makes sense for the Big-11 to look towards another large market city.

Therefore, Pitt, Cuse, and Rutgers make the most sense.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

ESPN has a link on their front page saying ND isn't interested.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I really think Missouri, UCONN, Pitt, and Notre Dame would be the most logical. Now what happens in Missouri would leave the Big 12. There are talks in Big 12 country here that many things can happen. Colorado leaves for the WAC and be 10 teams, but then there will no FB title game and that is a money maker. Talks to get come to the Big 12 are Utah, Colorado State, TCU, Arkansas, or Memphis. I think Arkansas and TCU are the most logical ones


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

The Pac 10 is also thinking about expanding. The two most logical choices for them would be Utah and BYU.

Then again, the MWC schools may hold out for the BCS bid in 2012.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Willo said:


> The Pac 10 is also thinking about expanding. The two most logical choices for them would be Utah and BYU.
> 
> Then again, the MWC schools may hold out for the BCS bid in 2012.


The Pac-10 will drop out of the BCS before they expand. I just dont see them adding 2 more teams, but Utah and BYU would make the most sense.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> I really think Missouri, UCONN, Pitt, and Notre Dame would be the most logical. Now what happens in Missouri would leave the Big 12. There are talks in Big 12 country here that many things can happen. Colorado leaves for the WAC and be 10 teams, but then there will no FB title game and that is a money maker. Talks to get come to the Big 12 are Utah, Colorado State, TCU, Arkansas, or Memphis. I think Arkansas and TCU are the most logical ones


I dunno why UCONN would leave the Big East with that short travel schedule and improvemnt in the football program.

Also, no chance Missouri leaves the Big 12 or that Colorado drops to the WAC. If either of those 2 teams put together decent football teams they can play for the Big-12 title every year and get a shot at a BCS game.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> I dunno why UCONN would leave the Big East with that short travel schedule and improvemnt in the football program.
> 
> Also, no chance Missouri leaves the Big 12 or that Colorado drops to the WAC. If either of those 2 teams put together decent football teams they can play for the Big-12 title every year and get a shot at a BCS game.


Of all the schools that Big 10 is looking at, Missouri makes the most sense for hte Big 10, and the MO is not too happy with the Big 12 as teh Texas Schools "run" the league


----------



## apelman42 (Apr 8, 2005)

kansasalumn said:


> Of all the schools that Big 10 is looking at, Missouri makes the most sense for hte Big 10, and the MO is not too happy with the Big 12 as the Texas Schools "run" the league


It does make the most sense. The St. Louis market is something the Big 10 doesn't have and I know they've been talking for years that they want a team from that area. Not to mention, Missouri is further north than a few Big 10 schools so the travel accomodations would be appropriate.

I see this happening very soon.

If the Big 10 splits into divisions, do they go North and South divisions or East and West divisions?

How do they handle the Michigan vs. OSU game? Do those two still play at the end of the year or do they put them into opposite divisions and hope they play in a Big 10 championship game?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

here is what I think will happen

Missouri to Big 10
Arkansas to Big 12
Memphis to SEC


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> here is what I think will happen
> 
> Missouri to Big 10
> Arkansas to Big 12
> Memphis to SEC


I'm not quite sure why Arkansas wants to leave the SEC? 

And why would SEC football take on such a crappy program in Memphis. The SEC makes it decisions on football, and football only. They already have two programs in Tennessee, there is little chance they would put a third team into that market - significantly hurts the recruiting of Tennessee and Vanderbilt.

If Missouri goes, I see TCU in the Big 12, or possibly even Boise St in the northern conference of the Big 12.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

When the schools themselves talk about this sort of stuff they always talk about travel money. Maybe Kentucky would make some sense if they were interested.Travelling in the Big 10 would probably save them a fair amount of money, although the fans would probably rather be going South in January and February. I'm guessing they make a lot of money off SEC football though. 

The big factor in all this are the sports noone talks about. You make money in football and basketball. Sending the gymnastics team all over the country costs you money and that's been the driving force behind nearly all the big conference moves. Miami was the huge example their athletic department was getting hammered and losing money big time because of all the travel expenses of playing in the Big East. A school like Iowa State would have that motive going.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> With that said, it only makes sense for the Big-11 to look towards another large market city.
> 
> Therefore, Pitt, Cuse, and Rutgers make the most sense.


Lots of rumors swirling around right now about pitt being selected as the 12th university.

Word is the ad met with some of the teams and talked to them about moving.

If true the rumor is the big 10 will announce the expansion in the next week.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

i still think MU would be the best choice for the BIG TEN even though I would hate to see them go


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

TucsonClip said:


> Lots of rumors swirling around right now about pitt being selected as the 12th university.
> 
> Word is the ad met with some of the teams and talked to them about moving.
> 
> If true the rumor is the big 10 will announce the expansion in the next week.


When would this change take place? Next academic year?


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Texas


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Missouri to the Big Ten and TCU to the Big 12

if the Big 10 split into two 6 team divisions i would want them to look like this:

Michigan
Michigan State
Minnesota
Illinois
Wisconsin
Missouri

Ohio State
Penn State
Indiana
Iowa
Northwestern
Purdue


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Nimreitz said:


> Texas


texas would absolutely be the best school for the big ten to add. even better than notre dame.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Like I said a few weeks ago, the Big-10 should be looking to pull another market into the conference. While Pittsburg isnt that big of a market it makes a lot of sense outside of that logic.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Like I said a few weeks ago, the Big-10 should be looking to pull another market into the conference. While Pittsburg isnt that big of a market it makes a lot of sense outside of that logic.


the already have the PA markets with penn st


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

*Feb 1, 2010 8:02 AM
Source: Pitt headed to Big 10*

University of Pittsburgh athletics are moving to the Big 10 conference, according to sources close to the school.

Some athletes were informed of the move over the weekend, a little birdie tells me. This move sets up the natural rivalry with Penn State who joined the conference in 1990. It also gives the Big 10 another east coast presence.

Pitt will become the 12th school in the Big 10, with an official announcement expected by Thursday. This means you'll be seeing a Big 10 football title game.

Expect the Pac Ten to consider adding teams to catch up with the SEC, Big 12, Big 10 and the rest of the big boys

No word on who will replace Pitt in the Big East.

Developing...

http://benmaller.com/archives/2010/02/01/source-pitt-headed-to-big-10/


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I do not think Big East should replace them


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

BigEast, You can have back Miami


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Will they still call it the Big 10? That's pretty stupid now with 11 teams. The Big 12 II would work. They could just go with a totally different name all together.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

they'll at least have to get a new logo. or maybe they'll leave the one that have. doesn't make sense as it is now. why change that either?


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

The Colossal 12? The Bigger 12? The Huge 12? The options are endless.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> I do not think Big East should replace them


A lot of schools felt screwed when the 5 (or whatever) C-USA teams jumped ship, so they'll all be jockeying for this Big East bid. I know Charlotte thought they got jobbed, and I'm sure Memphis wants it too. Sleeper could be Temple: good basketball, and an emerging football program under Golden, plus the natural rivalry with Nova. Those are the only 3 I can see.

Oh, and we should stick with the Big Ten.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

kansasalumn said:


> the already have the PA markets with penn st


Thats what im saying. Pittsburg isnt that big of a market to begin with, but outside of that thinking Pitt makes a lot of sense.


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

Nimreitz said:


> A lot of schools felt screwed when the 5 (or whatever) C-USA teams jumped ship, so they'll all be jockeying for this Big East bid. I know Charlotte thought they got jobbed, and I'm sure Memphis wants it too. Sleeper could be Temple: good basketball, and an emerging football program under Golden, plus the natural rivalry with Nova. Those are the only 3 I can see.
> 
> Oh, and we should stick with the Big Ten.


I dont think Memphis wants to be in a mjor conference, they must like being a big fish in a small pond... and i agree with this, we have had 11 teams for 20 years and have been the big ten, why would we change it if we got a 12th?


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

kansasalumn said:


> I do not think Big East should replace them


And go with seven football teams and lose their spot in the BCS :wtf:


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

So probably Temple then?

Whatever, I'm exited for Jamie Dixon in the Big Ten. I'm also excited for Dave Wannstedt in the Big Ten, but for completely different reasons.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

So basically the Pitt to the Big 10 talks weren't a for sure things.

*Texas reportedly talks with Big Ten*


> It's pure coincidence that on the day I fill in for the Big 12 blog, a report is published about Texas engaging in preliminary discussions with the Big Ten about joining the conference. A source with Big Ten ties tells the Lawrence Journal-World that the Big Ten and Texas have had "preliminary exchanges."
> 
> "People will deny that, but it's accurate," the source said.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

When you think about it Texas is a virtual impossibility for both logistical and political reasons. The University of Texas is a state run institution and two other Big 12 schools are also run by the State of Texas. Baylor is a private school in Texas. So basically if you take Texas out of the Big 12 you're crippling the athletic programs of three other schools who all have clout with the people who make decisions for the University of Texas. Aside from that the furthest Big 12 school is as close or closer than the closest Big 10 school. So you're talking about probably doubling your travel expenses. 

Then you have to ask yourself. How does this benefit the University of Texas? I can give you the question, but I got no freaking idea what the answer is. That's probably because there's not any benefit to Texas. They'd be going to a worse conference in both the major cash sports, then you have baseball. It's a big deal in Texas and you can't hardly adapt a Southwestern baseball powerhouse to the Big Ten.


That's really a lot more thought than you need to know that Texas isn't going to the Big Ten. Really what could they possibly gain from it. They'd have to send a busload of hookers to sell that nonsense.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

Diable said:


> Then you have to ask yourself. How does this benefit the University of Texas?


The Big Ten Network, a more historic conference, a conference with more clout, a much better academic conference, a better conference in just about every sport (and btw, I include football and basketball; Kansas is the big dog in basketball, but if you take out Texas, the Big Ten has probably 5 or more programs that are better than the next best team; in football there are already 3 of the top 12 programs in the country in the Big Ten, something the Big 12 can't say without Texas).


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

So how does all that benefit Texas? Last I saw the Big 12 was better at everything than the Big 10. History is something that collects dust too.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

The Big Ten Network makes a lot of money, and if you add all those Texas media markets it will earn a lot more. And the Big 12 is not better at everything than the Big Ten; if it arguably is better at anything, it's because of Texas. Absent Texas the Big Ten's 11 schools are far and away better than the remaining 11 in the Big 12. At everything: the money sports, revenue generation, tradition, bargaining power with the NCAA, and academics.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

As long as the SEC stays like it is I hope that all the conferences start to accept non regional teams. In this day and age it almost doesnt make any sense anymore...but don't change my SEC. The SEC is one of the few conferences (along with the Pac 10) that actually has the best state schools in a tight regional context. There aren't any schools missing within the SEC that belong in the SEC. Maybe Florida State and Louisville, but thats it.

Im resistant to change.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

Diable said:


> Then you have to ask yourself. How does this benefit the University of Texas? I can give you the question, but I got no freaking idea what the answer is. That's probably because there's not any benefit to Texas. They'd be going to a worse conference in both the major cash sports, then you have baseball. It's a big deal in Texas and you can't hardly adapt a Southwestern baseball powerhouse to the Big Ten.


academics would be huge and the additional revenue they got by moving to the big ten would far outweigh the added travel expenses. and really if you subtract texas, is the big 12 better in the two money sports? because that's what we'd be talking about.

i don't think it will happen, but the right ingredients are there that it could make a lot of sense for both sides if it did. texas is the best possible team for the big ten to add.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Texas isnt leaving for the Big-11, they are doing it to point out that they want the big-12 network ran like the big-10 network.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

It would be a joke if they went to the big 10


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I dont see it happening, but it really would give the big ten a big kick in the *** that it desperately needs... i still think mizzou makes the most sense


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

HB said:


> It would be a joke if they went to the big 10


why?


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

roux2dope said:


> I dont see it happening, but it really would give the big ten a big kick in the *** that it desperately needs... i still think mizzou makes the most sense


for the big ten, texas makes more sense than anyone(including notre dame). texas would be the best possible school they could add. the additional television markets would be huge, it would allow all the big ten schools to have better recruiting in texas, it would add another good academic university, and texas is good at every sport. there isn't anything more that the big ten could want. missouri absolutely makes far less since than texas.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

TucsonClip said:


> Texas isnt leaving for the Big-11, they are doing it to point out that they want the big-12 network ran like the big-10 network.


i'm pretty sure texas was against creating a big 12 network and that texas wanted to create their own network just for the university of texas, not for the conference.

i do think it's unlikely that texas leaves, but it makes a lot of sense to talk about it. and if a school like missouri was actually going to leave(which would really hurt the big 12), it would make a lot of sense for texas to jump in their place and leave instead.


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

double


----------



## rocketeer (Oct 7, 2002)

triple.


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

I really wouldn't be suprised to see a quality MVC team moved. A team along the lines of Creighton, Northern Iowa, Wichita State, and maybe even Southern Illinois. Just a thought for discussion.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

TH3SPUS said:


> I really wouldn't be suprised to see a quality MVC team moved. A team along the lines of Creighton, Northern Iowa, Wichita State, and maybe even Southern Illinois. Just a thought for discussion.


Do any of those schools have the academic requirements of the Big Ten. The Big Ten is not only an athletic group, but a group of schools affiliated through there academic status,


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

JuniorNoboa said:


> Do any of those schools have the academic requirements of the Big Ten. The Big Ten is not only an athletic group, but a group of schools affiliated through there academic status,


I'm not sure about the academic requirements for those school. I didn't look into that. Do you have any idea?


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

graduate from high school


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

I did... I'm in college. Every school has varying requirements to get in. Get some common sense.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

> I'm not sure about the academic requirements for those school.





> graduate from high school


calm down, sparky


----------



## TH3SPUS (Feb 12, 2010)

TM said:


> calm down, sparky


I pretty sure we all make mistakes when it comes to typing. I forgot an "s." Very nice.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

looks like Texas and possible Texas A&M now http://www2.kusports.com/news/2010/feb/11/big-ten-making-overtures-texas/


----------

